

Open-source cell phone network could cut costs to $2 per month - b-man
https://www.engineeringforchange.org/news/2010/06/21/open_source_cell_phone_network_could_cut_costs_to_2_per_month.html

======
sbierwagen
Article's more than a year old, and a semi-duplicate of a HN post from around
that era.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1647763>

~~~
gcb
i think one year bump is fair :)

more so with ATT announcing higher prices every now and then.

------
jxcole
I wish we had this in the US. I would much rather pay $2 a month for talking
and text than the ridiculous prices that the phone companies charge.

------
ippisl
openBTS doesn't seem to succeed commercially. In the only case in it was
deployed fr long term use , at the island of niue in 2010 , it was later
replace by a commercial base-station vendor called lemko.

~~~
ipse
That's an interesting information - do you know this for sure? What is the
source of this information?

------
nodata
404...

